# Vw golf gti pirelli paint correction



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi Guys ,

This car was done by another detailer, my client paid him the money for scratch and swirl removal what he got instead was a coverup, after a couple of washes later he got the scratches and swirls back :devil:He was furious ! He couldn't believe that after paying him $ 450 AUD for 4 hours work ( that's $ 100 AUD an hour !) He described it a glorified expensive car wash ! This was a refered job from another client of mine with a VW Golf Pirelli same colour ( only two door ) ! Paint correction was done in one day !

Anyway this is how it looked before notice how hazy it looks !










And after










Here's a 50/50 of the bonnet ( notice the left hand side how dull it looks compared to the right side fully corrected !



















Boot area before










After










50/50 of the right hand side fender !










Enjoy the afters ! LSP Autoglym High Definition Wax







































































































































































































Thanks for reading guys !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great work Mario , fillers 0 - Paint correction 1000


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

tidy little cars these, good work


----------



## Brynjar (Dec 25, 2009)

Nice work


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> Great work Mario , fillers 0 - Paint correction 1000


Thanks Rui,

The previous detailer did use a lot of fillers and the condition of the paint was dull compared to now :thumb:

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

gargreen7 said:


> tidy little cars these, good work


Thanks gargreen7,

This one was modified and apparently it goes as fast as a Porsche Boxster S :driver:

My client has spent a fortune on it !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Brynjar said:


> Nice work


Thanks Brynjar :thumb:

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks great - like the Ltd version


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

WHIZZER said:


> Looks great - like the Ltd version


Thanks Bill:thumb:

I like the Ltd version myself although this one is more than Ltd it has been enhanced mechanically with more power !

According to my client it will trash a Porsche Boxster S :driver:

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

-Mat- said:


> nice


Agreed


----------



## WEDEL.1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Spectacular result. The Golf looks fantastic.

Maris


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Lovely car with a superb finish achieved. Rare beast that :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Indeed - makes me want Xenon's on mine though, they look so much better than the standard GTI headlights.... 

Great work, I can't wait to bring the gloss out in mine like that, shows how much love it needs!


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice work, Im sure the owner will be allot happier this time.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Pirelli edition with no Pirelli's 

Nice work on the car, looks great :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very nice save Mario, now has a true crisp finish:thumb: shameful that someone can produce work of such a poor standard


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

WEDEL.1 said:


> Spectacular result. The Golf looks fantastic.
> 
> Maris


Thanks Maris ,

Much appreciated mate !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

yetizone said:


> Lovely car with a superb finish achieved. Rare beast that :thumb:


Thanks mate ,

These cars are very popular in Australia 

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Indeed - makes me want Xenon's on mine though, they look so much better than the standard GTI headlights....
> 
> Great work, I can't wait to bring the gloss out in mine like that, shows how much love it needs!


Thanks Russ,

I agree the Xenon lights do make the car look much better !
I am sure you can make your car look just as good 

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

raitkens83 said:


> Nice work, Im sure the owner will be allot happier this time.


Thanks mate ,

The owner was very happy indeed !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

toni said:


> Pirelli edition with no Pirelli's
> 
> Nice work on the car, looks great :thumb:


Pirelli seats mate 

Thanks Toni, this Black Magic paint does look good when properly polished 

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

slrestoration said:


> Very nice save Mario, now has a true crisp finish:thumb: shameful that someone can produce work of such a poor standard


Thanks Nick, it took me a while to correct the paint on this car ( super hard VAG paint :wall:. It's a real pity someone else didn't take pride in there work! However, on the positive side I have a new client for life 

Mario


----------



## Spoon (Jun 1, 2011)

What a great job:doublesho


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Spoon said:


> What a great job:doublesho


Thanks Spoon ,

Much appreciated mate :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice job Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Old Skool said:


> Nice job Mario


Thanks buddy ,

Pity I didn't have my Black Baron Dryer then it would have made my job easier 

Like blasting the compound dust out of the crevices of the car 

Mario


----------

